# Where to crow hunt



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

I am new to crow hunting and I am not asking for anyone to tell me about their "spot". However, could someone point me in the right direction. Is there a part of ND that does have a good population of crows?

Thanks.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

this might just be me, but hunting crows seems more like a nusicance thing. you kill them when they keep you up at night, or eat your corn, or something to that degree. since they arent to be eaten (west nile) killing them just for fun just seems a little bit wasteful to me.


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

Crows are extremely annoying and are a nuisance to people and other birds alike, they eat small bird and duck eggs. http://www.crowbusters.com/whyhc.htm


----------



## ithaca 28 (Feb 19, 2005)

The most important thing is look for cover,by a field.When the birds come in move very slow.They have super eyes.Use 12.ga with 6shot.High or low brass will bring em down.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I used to hunt crows in South Dakota back in the 1960's and can tell you that we only got about a month of shooting before they pulled out and headed further south. It was late September to mid to late October and we would be done. All these birds were migrants out of Canada.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

